
Dangers of computer science theory - wglb
http://jng.imagine27.com/articles/2010-05-15-093206_dangers_of_computer_science_theory.html
======
ggchappell
Is there any way to see these quotes in context without buying a book?

------
daniel-cussen
I had not read these Knuth quotes.

